# VUK - Virgin Money UK PLC



## System (28 June 2016)

CYBG Group (CYB) is a leading mid-sized UK retail and SME bank with a long-established customer franchise across its core regions (Scotland, North East England, North West England, Yorkshire and the Humber) and selected national markets. CYBG Group offers through its strong local community brands,Clydesdale Bank and Yorkshire Bank, a full range of banking products and services, including mortgages, current accounts, deposits, term lending, personal loans, working capital solutions, overdrafts, credit cards and payment and transaction services.


----------



## notting (28 June 2016)

Thanks mr system

After out performing NAB since the float, which was weird given it was supposed to be the stone around NABs neck!
It's now, Amazingly, still holding it's float price whilst the financial system in GB is all but collapsing!
And you can short it!


----------



## SuperGlue (5 May 2017)

Not much activity here for a while.

Attempting to break out through 4.90.
Financial result out in a few weeks time.


----------



## greggles (2 August 2017)

This one has taken off after yesterday's 3rd Quarter Trading Update. Up about 7% today.

Is anyone following CYB and have some insights into its business model and future prospects?


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (18 June 2018)

CYBG going ahead with Virgin Money takeover, commentary is that its rreasonable

Governments around the world are going to have allow all these financial (banks) companies to merge/takover


----------



## SuperGlue (6 July 2018)

Toyota Lexcen said:


> CYBG going ahead with Virgin Money takeover, commentary is that its rreasonable
> 
> Governments around the world are going to have allow all these financial (banks) companies to merge/takover




Break out.....





Please DYOR


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (1 August 2018)

Going well

Hopefully aus banks have got some more things to offload. 

They can't get share prices moving in current format.


----------



## SuperGlue (2 August 2018)

Pushing it's way up pass $6.29 level.

Just broke pass as I'm write.
Will it hold and run up high?


----------



## Miner (6 February 2019)

The quarterly report is out.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190206/pdf/442f8nwy8zz0nq.pdf
There is no bad news though Brexit will play major impact as already been flagged a the end of the report. With depressing AUD, there could be some advantage on CYB in the medium term.
Let us see how the market reads it on Thursday. My to be or not to be would be determined from the listening to comments from the analysts, more reading into the report later tonight and market reaction tomorrow.


----------



## barney (6 February 2019)

Miner said:


> With depressing AUD, there could be some advantage on CYB in the medium term.




The Chart is a bit scary Miner ….. ps Know nothing about CYB other than it is a $4B Company ….. 

If any of my Stocks ever become $4B companies, I will be retiring in a Penthouse on the GC with hot and cold running Financial Advisers at my beck and call

ps … Actually, forget about the FA's …… hot and cold running taps are all I need


----------



## Miner (7 February 2019)

barney said:


> The Chart is a bit scary Miner ….. ps Know nothing about CYB other than it is a $4B Company …..
> 
> If any of my Stocks ever become $4B companies, I will be retiring in a Penthouse on the GC with hot and cold running Financial Advisers at my beck and call
> 
> ps … Actually, forget about the FA's …… hot and cold running taps are all I need



Barney
You are funny . 
CYB however been touted by many reputed and notorious financial advisers. 
It is midnight. So let me sleep tonight and watch the scene. 
Good night.


----------



## Miner (7 February 2019)

barney said:


> The Chart is a bit scary Miner ….. ps Know nothing about CYB other than it is a $4B Company …..
> 
> If any of my Stocks ever become $4B companies, I will be retiring in a Penthouse on the GC with hot and cold running Financial Advisers at my beck and call
> 
> ps … Actually, forget about the FA's …… hot and cold running taps are all I need




Good morning all
I noticed the price of CYB and not being a chartist, does it look scary still


----------



## barney (7 February 2019)

Miner said:


> does it look scary still




I'm not scared anymore …… Looks like you were on the right track with this one Miner ….  Hopefully any long suffering holders will be on a northbound train again now.


----------



## Miner (8 February 2019)

barney said:


> I'm not scared anymore …… Looks like you were on the right track with this one Miner ….  Hopefully any long suffering holders will be on a northbound train again now.



Thanks Barney. For a change, I did not procastinate or to watch Brexit saga with Mrs May. So I  booked the profit  before the close yesterday and on short term, today's market says, it was right not to be greedy.


----------



## barney (8 February 2019)

Miner said:


> Thanks Barney. For a change, I did not procastinate or to watch Brexit saga with Mrs May. So I  booked the profit  before the close yesterday and on short term, today's market says, it was right not to be greedy.




Well played


----------



## Miner (8 February 2019)

barney said:


> Well played



After posting this morning, I just flipped through the Shaw Report and could not believe their recommendation for today on CYB - SELL with PT $3.4. Short time respite. Gees, a lucky escape.


----------



## sptrawler (6 August 2019)

Well I had a nibble today at $2.68, I think they have been oversold, time will tell.


----------



## sptrawler (5 September 2019)

Well I didn't see that coming. 

https://www.smh.com.au/business/ban...n-insurance-cost-blowout-20190905-p52o7a.html

Maybe a little dollar cost averaging is in order.


----------



## Miner (5 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Well I didn't see that coming.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/business/ban...n-insurance-cost-blowout-20190905-p52o7a.html
> 
> Maybe a little dollar cost averaging is in order.



I have morning star premium report released after market closed. They still rated it 4 star, value $3.4 and buy rating.
Reading financials and company's incomplete assessment on the impact of claims, my guess is market will recover to be assessed again by late October
 That will heaps of time if you are buying @$1.85 to $2 range.


----------



## sptrawler (22 October 2019)

Miner said:


> I have morning star premium report released after market closed. They still rated it 4 star, value $3.4 and buy rating.
> Reading financials and company's incomplete assessment on the impact of claims, my guess is market will recover to be assessed again by late October
> That will heaps of time if you are buying @$1.85 to $2 range.




Ah, the joys of dollar cost averaging, when it pays off.  $2.74 today. yipee


----------



## System (15 November 2019)

On November 15th, 2019, CYBG PLC (CYB) changed its name and ASX code to Virgin Money UK PLC (VUK).


----------



## bigdog (29 November 2019)

*ASX announcements today boosted share price 22%*

29/11/2019 8:24:51 AM (292 pages) *Full Year Statutory Accounts*
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=02179519







Miner and sptrawler did you buy?

055


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 November 2019)

I was looking for a better seat but it seems that the doors have slammed shut and the train promptly departed at 10am this morning and I wasn't on it.

Guess I'd better find another train then.......


----------



## sptrawler (29 November 2019)

Yes bought two parcels a few months back, Yippee a winner, for now.lol
Average price $2.30.


----------



## bigdog (13 December 2019)

ASX 100 biggest mover today is Virgin Money

*UK election.*
Current prime minister, Boris Johnson, looks set to win the UK election by a significant margin today. This means that the UK is likely to leave the EU at the end of January.

This news has gone down well with shares exposed to the UK market including Virgin Money which is surging higher.






256


----------



## sptrawler (24 December 2019)

Price has re settled after the rush of blood post election, however with the U.K rid of the monkey on its back, I think the pound stirling will strengthen against the $Aus. Also there should be a settling in the U.K economy over 2020, that should result in a drop in unemployment and an increase in exports, as the constraints imposed by the EU are lifted.
So I expect a price and dividend increase from VUK, time will tell.


----------



## sptrawler (29 January 2020)

Reasonable set of numbers post, rebranding and being so close to Brexit, all looking good IMO.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200128/pdf/44dkn71x9z3dnd.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2020)

Q3 results, look pleasing when the pandemic is taken into consideration. IMO

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200728/pdf/44kxg7z86rr2ct.pdf

I do hold


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2020)

I don't know what has happened to VUK, nothing in the news, but it has taken off not that I'm complaining.  

I do hold.


----------



## dyna (11 November 2020)

Read something positive about Virgin Money in the AFR,a few days ago.Completely slipped my mind now,though! Hopeless.


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2020)

dyna said:


> Read something positive about Virgin Money in the AFR,a few days ago.Completely slipped my mind now,though! Hopeless.



Well I've taken my profit, now hopefully wait for an opportunity to re enter, with the U.K entering a second lockdown I can't see volatility reducing.

I don't hold


----------



## sptrawler (26 November 2020)

Wow not a nice set of numbers from VUK, profit down 77%, as would be expected with the virus , but it is still a huge hit.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02313831-3A556455?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02313733-3A556444?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## dyna (8 May 2021)

For the 1/2 year just ended in the U.K (31st March),underlying profit up by 104% to $ A 440 Million.SP drops 14 cents to $3.55.(2 days ago,on fairly large volume for VUK, four million shares)


----------

